# 6.5 creedmoor



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

bought a Ruger American predator in 6.5 Creedmoor last night and traded some ammo I didn't need anymore for the 10-40x50 scope this morning and got it sighted in for 200 yards


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, congrats..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

ingenious rifle rest (the door knob) how were your groups, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy ! I'd be interested in your groups as well and what you think of the rifle overall, (stock, trigger etc.)


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

My buddy just got this exact gun. He absolutely loves it! He is reporting 1/2" grouping at 100 yards.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yep I do too triggers not bad but I'm used to the 2 pound two stage trigger of the Howa


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ed you had to mention the door knob (I didn't notice at first), I stared at the photo trying to figure out how that was balanced on there. I'm an idiot 2 minutes later I see it sitting on a table.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

christopher said:


> yep I do too triggers not bad but I'm used to the 2 pound two stage trigger of the Howa


The Ruger American has an adjustable trigger.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah I think I have it all the way out but it still don't beat the 2 pound 2 stage trigger on the Howa


----------

